# Komplett Off-Topic: Klimagerät



## -FA- (6. Mai 2020)

Moin,

von mir kommt jetzt der erste "Komplett-Off-Topic"-Thread, seid ich hier überhaupt dabei bin. Und zwar gehts um den anstehenden Sommer. Aktuell bin ich auch in Tele-Heimarbeit und habe mein Arbeitszimmer mit meinem PC direkt unter dem Dach.  Ein Grauß wenn dann die Tage mit 35 Grad kommen, und bedingtdurch Corona wird es ja mit dem Freibad eher schwierig.  Deshalb plan ich aktuell mir ein Klimagerät zuzulegen, mit dem ich das Zimmer auf erträgliche Werte runtergekühlt bekomme, weil sonst hält man das nicht aus. Und ich fürchte mit den ersten heißen Tagen wird dann der Run auf Klimageräte losgehen, ähnlich wie bei den Webcams. Jetzt zu meiner Frage, wer hat Erfahrungen mit solchen Geräten bzw. welche kann man da empfehlen? Mein Raum hat so grob 50m³ (ist aber ne Dachschräge mit drin). Ich würde aktuell mit einem Klimagerät mit 80m³ planen. Gibts da Geräte, die zugleich leise und leistungsstark sind?

So nach dem ersten Eindruck bringen wohl nur die Geräte was, die die dabei entstehende Wärme über ein Rohr abführen. Das Rohr muss ja irgendwie Verbindung nach Außen bekommen, am ehesten durch ne offene Tür oder Fenster. Jetzt hab ich gesehen da gibt solche Fenster-Durchführungen, die das Fenster abdichten und man durch ne Öffnung das Rohr nach draußen führen kann? Hat jemand mit den Teilen Erfahrung, halten die einigermaßen dicht und taugt deren Befestigung was? Kann man die Fenster damit schließen, im Falle das ein Unwetter aufzieht oder müssen diese komplett entfernt werden? Oder gibt es da ggf noch andere bessere Lösungen (außer ne 200er Bohrung in die Wand)?

Preislimit wäre so 600€ plus minus.  Könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Mai 2020)

-FA- schrieb:


> So nach dem ersten Eindruck bringen wohl nur die Geräte was, die die dabei entstehende Wärme über ein Rohr abführen. Das Rohr muss ja irgendwie Verbindung nach Außen bekommen, am ehesten durch ne offene Tür oder Fenster. Jetzt hab ich gesehen da gibt solche Fenster-Durchführungen, die das Fenster abdichten und man durch ne Öffnung das Rohr nach draußen führen kann? Hat jemand mit den Teilen Erfahrung, halten die einigermaßen dicht und taugt deren Befestigung was?


Da Zeug ist alles Murks.
Ich hab schon einige gehabt.

Um Welten besser sind die in der Wand verbauten Teile.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (6. Mai 2020)

Frag erst mal nach was die so verbrauchen, sicherlich mehr als Heizkosten.
Es lohnt sich umzuziehen oder Mieter soll besser isolieren.
Es ist nur gut gemeint.


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2020)

am besten sind Split-Geräte die schaffen am meisten
(also ein Gerät draußen und eins drinnen)

die mit dem Schlauch tu auch was sind aber schlechter

die ohne "Weg nach draussen" bringen gar nix

Bei allen ist der Stromverbrauch = Euros nicht ohne, unbedingt vorher mal ausrechnen


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch länger gesucht ob es eine sinnvolle einfach Lösung gibt. Ergebnis ist dass heute die Handwerker kamen um die Split-Anlage zu installieren...
Was es noch gibt sind mobile Split Anlagen, allerdings nicht zu deinem veranschlagten Preis und du brauchst eine Öffnung mit Stellplatz nach aussen die das her gibt.


----------



## DOcean (6. Mai 2020)

das Thema gab es schon paar Mal: Bullenhitze im Sommer - wie geht ihr damit um?


----------



## P2063 (7. Mai 2020)

Ohne bauliche Maßnahmen sind diese Geräte lediglich wartungsintensive Luftentfeuchter. Du willst ja kühlen - das geht nur, wenn die Wärme auch irgendwohin abgeführt werden kann, also nach draußen. Mit so einem Abluftkasten brauchst du irgendein Loch in der Wand wo die heiße Luft raus kann und musst trotzdem alle paar Stunden das Wasser ausleeren. Bei Split-Klimageräten bist du bei mindestens 2-3000€ mit Installation. Und dann kommen noch andere Fragen dazu: Gestattet der Vermieter es, ändert sich dadurch die energetische Bewertung des Hauses? Bei manchen KFW geförderten Objekten darfst du es wegen der Energiebilanz zb garnicht einbauen.


----------



## -FA- (7. Mai 2020)

Gut ich hätte an sich ne Idee den Schlauch mit ner Konstruktion unter dem Rolladen rauszuführen. Die Rahmenbedingungen hätte ich. Jetzt wäre nur die Frage ob Trotec oder DeLonghi die besseren Geräte im Angebot hat?


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (8. Mai 2020)

Kommt auch auf die Lautstärke an und auf sehr unempfindliche Nachbarn.


----------



## -FA- (13. Mai 2020)

Also es wurde ein Trotec. Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------

